# Are you liberal or conservative?



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Are you liberal or conservative?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

According to tests I have taken in the past, I am a left leaning libertarian. 

It's true, I'm a filthy good for nothing lib.. please don't hate me.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Well, liberal since I feel empathy and don't value my own greed over needs of the entire planet including all the life on it. It seems like a person can be well off already, and then they're offered more for themselves (and their family - yes, I understand people have family) by denying the more unfortunate the ability to better himself. A conservative will choose more for himself (and yes, his family) and say that the unfortunate is his own problem, even though by the conservative taking more the unfortunate loses the opportunity.

I don't understand how conservative people state that liberals are so much more intolerant when that intolerance seems to just be toward the conservative outspoken intolerance. Liberals are intolerant because they don't agree with intolerance?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Other: Democratic Socialist


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm supposedly a centerist. IDK and IDC.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Neither
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

After seeing some of the worst from both sides for so long, I now decided to be a moderate who holds agreements and disagreemenths from both parties. Although I've still been getting that I'm left-leaning and a liberal recently on multiple political tests. But my respect was severely pushed away for the left ever since I completely fell down the rabbit hole of the insane radicalism that was on Tumblr, when I was almost completely indoctrinated by myself. (I have been called out by a person there just for saying a Japanese word in my posts, despite that I was and still am actively learning the language. There have been multiple posts saying you shouldn't use the words "crazy", "dumb" and "retarded" UNLESS you can re-claim them. Peooplejssj,,,typign,,like!!, th. isjf or like ???? this??? I went through typing obsessively with the commas like that online, for the longest time.. lol But my dashboard was full of what seemed like nothing but 12-year old bullies so I pretty much saw the worst of the harrassment and how they even went at eachother's throats all the time. I take an enjoyment of being amused by it now, though. It's like drinking a martini behind a building that set itself on fire and slowly collapses.)


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't like labels. I like taking the side that provides accurate evidence, data, and reaches a conclusion based on that accurate data/evidence. If I had to choose between liberal or conservative I would probably choose liberal.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Considering the fervent debate in the S&C section I'm surprised by the lack of replies in this thread. Gwan folks, on the whole you have made your positions clear. Nail your colours to the mast. :lol


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Liberal in regards to others, but my personal values are rather conservative.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Useless liberal snowflake here!


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I will probably say a light liberal.

But in terms of the political spectrum as a whole, asking for either how left wing or right wing you are might be more rational.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I definitely lean to the left but I am uncomfortable calling myself a liberal as I hate this false dichotomy America seems content to live in. Moderate? Idk. Both sides seem unbelievably flawed, but I just side with liberals more on social issues and conservatives seem more inclined to shooting themselves in the foot (heh. literally and figuratively).


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

liberal


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Well I am not a conservative.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Liberal, but that doesn't mean democrat. I'm registered with the California National Party, their platform is very close to my views.

The political compass test thinks I'm left-libertarian, oddly enough, even though I favor higher taxes and big government (apparently the fact that I don't want that government to be devoted to prisons and wars and other ways of revoking civil rights makes me libertarian).


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm the easiest person on the planet to hate because I don't fit neatly into either category. I'd be 100% liberal, I agree with every liberal concept, I'm aligned with every liberal policy except for the little issue about killing babies. I can't get behind that. I just happen to think that killing your own unborn children is wrong. I think women that murder their own unborn children should be held accountable. Seriously.

And I don't apologize for the way I feel, to anyone.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

AllTheSame said:


> I'm the easiest person on the planet to hate because I don't fit neatly into either category. I'd be 100% liberal, I agree with every liberal concept, I'm aligned with every liberal policy except for the little issue about killing babies. I can't get behind that. I just happen to think that killing your own unborn children is wrong. I think women that murder their own unborn children should be held accountable. Seriously.
> 
> And I don't apologize for the way I feel, to anyone.


So, do you vote for "pro-life" candidates whose policies actually cause more abortions than a pro-choice candidate's policies? This is quite common as most pro-life politicians are also "abstinence-only" and the lack of sex education and lack of access to birth control they promote causes more women to have an unwanted fetus they will abort. What's worse, they export their abstinence-only policy abroad causing more back alley abortions in the third world. Do you knowingly vote for politicians who will cause more murder just so you can enjoy seeing the murderers punished?

And how do you feel about killing adults? Does it bother you if the "pro-life" candidate you vote for is pro-war, pro-death-penalty and anti-health-coverage?


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Paul said:


> So, do you vote for "pro-life" candidates whose policies actually cause more abortions than a pro-choice candidate's policies? This is quite common as most pro-life politicians are also "abstinence-only" and the lack of sex education and lack of access to birth control they promote causes more women to have an unwanted fetus they will abort. What's worse, they export their abstinence-only policy abroad causing more back alley abortions in the third world. Do you knowingly vote for politicians who will cause more murder just so you can enjoy seeing the murderers punished?
> 
> And how do you feel about killing adults? Does it bother you if the "pro-life" candidate you vote for is pro-war, pro-death-penalty and anti-health-coverage?


*yawn*


----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

Progressive and / or liberal


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Paul said:


> So, do you vote for "pro-life" candidates whose policies actually cause more abortions than a pro-choice candidate's policies? This is quite common as most pro-life politicians are also "abstinence-only" and the lack of sex education and lack of access to birth control they promote causes more women to have an unwanted fetus they will abort. What's worse, they export their abstinence-only policy abroad causing more back alley abortions in the third world. Do you knowingly vote for politicians who will cause more murder just so you can enjoy seeing the murderers punished?
> 
> And how do you feel about killing adults? Does it bother you if the "pro-life" candidate you vote for is pro-war, pro-death-penalty and anti-health-coverage?


You're making too much sense, that's illegal on SAS.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm one of those evil, unreasonable feminazis most of the forum has warned you about at length.  lol

Considerably farther left than the US Democratic Party realistically is, but not _quite_ diving headlong into communist manifestos.

But I don't think any of this is a particularly well-guarded secret or anything.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm centrist erring left. I know left people can be hypocritical but to me conservatives are not very flexible or adaptive which I believe will revert society backwards.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Conservative when it comes to morals, social issues, government spending, immigration issues. 

I tend toward liberalism in some things like universal health care, welfare and legality of prostitution and some drugs.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Conservative all the way,we are the resistance.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Anyone who's read the Society & Culture section of this board should be able to figure it out pretty easy.


----------



## gnomealone (Feb 3, 2013)

is this self-designation binding? if it is, I'm gonna wait to see who's lining
me up against a wall before I make my declaration. :serious::lol


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Neither. Politics is ew. I think as a family though we're more conservative though...


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

zonebox said:


> According to tests I have taken in the past, I am a left leaning libertarian.
> 
> It's true, I'm a filthy good for nothing lib.. please don't hate me.


I've done political tests. I am liberal, but say I'm moderate. Especially nowadays. Guh. I lean left, and pushed high in percentage with libertarian and green.


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

Extreme-centrist.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

communist .


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It depends what the topic is but mostly liberal


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Liberal.


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

Other: I'm a centrist / independent woman committed to the facts.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Libertarian (for small(er) government, not total anarchy and mob-rule)


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Centrist, apparently.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Well for starters I support pure democratic and secular systems. I reject BS like the US electoral college or illiberal democracies, and I emphasize the importance of facts when politics is being discussed, which certainly means that the authorities must be erudite, and that certain religious doctrines must be kept at bay.

Regarding economics, despite the centre sounds very rational to me, I often avoid the subject, since, from what I understand several systems across the spectrum have failed because the population was simultaneously going through other problems (specially related to corruption), which makes the subject rather tricky. That being said, for how long can you blame economic systems if your country is relatively full of worthless citizens?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

eukz said:


> That being said, for how long can you blame economic systems if your country is full of worthless citizens?


What do you mean by "worthless citizens"?

I am genuinely curious.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> What do you mean by "worthless citizens"?
> 
> I am genuinely curious.


Keeping the context of my post, certain states collapse thanks to negative habits seen in part of the population and the authorities, for example corruption, dishonesty, laziness, ignorance, conflicts of interest, and lack of values. Just look at certain developing countries and their societies. As I implied, there's a point in which a people should ideally stop blaming ideologies and systems and stop being the one that throws the first stone, because countries are often the result of all individuals.

I edited my post BTW.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

eukz said:


> Keeping the context of my post, certain states collapse thanks to negative habits seen in part of the population and the authorities, for example corruption, dishonesty, laziness, ignorance, conflicts of interest, and lack of values. Just look at certain developing countries and their societies. *As I implied, there's a point in which a people should ideally stop blaming ideologies and systems and stop being the one that throws the first stone, because countries are often the result of all individuals.*


I sure as hell cannot argue against that! :nw


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

i am the leftiest.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

regimes said:


> i am the leftiest.


And we would not want you any other way! >


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> Conservative all the way,we are the resistance.












>


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

no


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

That's it, two choices about ideologies that effectively govern everything that happens in the world. Pretty pathetic when you think about it.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> >


Except Ben Shapiro all those people are pretentious douchebags.
What's your point? And i made that post as a joke,i couldn't care less about conservatives or liberals i just like Trump more than the rest of the corrupt politicians.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

In most ways, I'm a progressive liberal. One of the few things that point me in the other direction is my support of the death penalty.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Post_Punk_Proclivity said:


> That's it, two choices about ideologies that effectively govern everything that happens in the world. Pretty pathetic when you think about it.


Yup. These are my thoughts whenever I go into the S&C forum


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Conservative, but not fully. There are a few things where we disagree. Wish there was a conservative guy on this damn forum that was around my age or something instead of being 40+ lol


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Both and neither. It depends on the issue. I probably lean more liberal, but I try not religiously adhere to any party or political philosophy.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> What's your point?


Calm down. It was a joke.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

According to that 8values quiz thing I'm a libertarian socialist. That's not quite right.. But then this thread's poll isn't great either.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> According to that 8values quiz thing I'm a libertarian socialist. That's not quite right..


"*Libertarian socialism* (sometimes dubbed libSoc, *Socialist libertarianism*, or Left-*libertarianism*) is a group of anti-authoritarian political philosophies inside the *socialist* movement that rejects *socialism* as centralized state ownership and control of the economy, as well as the state itself."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libertarian_socialism



Persephone The Dread said:


> But then this thread's poll isn't great either.


"More political philosophies, this poll needs." - Yoda


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> "*Libertarian socialism* (sometimes dubbed libSoc, *Socialist libertarianism*, or Left-*libertarianism*) is a group of anti-authoritarian political philosophies inside the *socialist* movement that rejects *socialism* as centralized state ownership and control of the economy, as well as the state itself."
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libertarian_socialism
> 
> "More political philosophies, this poll needs." - Yoda


Lol yeah, I've read the wiki article already.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> According to that 8values quiz thing I'm a libertarian socialist. That's not quite right.. But then this thread's poll isn't great either.


so what are you then, a christian monarchist?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

ljubo said:


> so what are you then, a christian monarchist?


I'm a Dark Draconic Wizard.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

more as liberal, but i wouldnt be an sjw.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Lol yeah, I've read the wiki article already.


To me, Libertarian-Socialism sounds just as oxymoronic as Progressive-Conservative.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Ai said:


> Considerably farther left than the US Democratic Party realistically is,* but not quite diving headlong into communist manifestos*.


Two thumbs up from me, sister.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> To me, Libertarian-Socialism sounds just as oxymoronic as Progressive-Conservative.


You might think that initially, but there are actually a few articles I found the other day explaining why it isn't:

https://beinglibertarian.com/3-reasons-not-use-libertarianism-socialism-oxymoron-argument/

http://thoughtsonliberty.com/what-is-libertarian-socialism


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> You might think that initially, but there are actually a few articles I found the other day explaining why it isn't:
> 
> https://beinglibertarian.com/3-reasons-not-use-libertarianism-socialism-oxymoron-argument/
> 
> http://thoughtsonliberty.com/what-is-libertarian-socialism


Wow!

I take that right back then, except for the Progressive-Conservative part, seeing as there was nothing progressive about Stephen Harper when he was prime minister:
*
STEPHEN HARPER: A FORMER LIBERTARIAN WHO'S BECOME JUST ANOTHER
STATIST POLITICIAN*
http://www.quebecoislibre.org/06/060129-2.htm


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Two thumbs up from me, sister.


But mainly because it's only practical in a perfect world--which ours is not. Too many people suck and will suck. Without fail.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> But then this thread's poll isn't great either.


:lol

It covers all possible political nuance


----------



## OtterlyAbsurd (Jan 25, 2017)

Liberal, left, whatever you want to call it.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Ai said:


> But mainly because it's only practical in a perfect world--which ours is not. Too many people suck and will suck. Without fail.


Pretty much.


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

Liberal with progressive values.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

I voted "conservative", because I'm definitely closer to that than "liberal", but I have some opinions that would be considered liberal, and some that don't fit into either camp.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Very liberal, but I prefer to think of myself as progressive. A socialist of some kind, but it's all so varied and nuanced, I can't keep track of it all.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I voted liberal because I'm mostly liberal. I am more in the middle with some issues such as abortion though.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm very centrist. I'm very balanced on the spectrum and like to listen to rational thoughts rather than follow a party.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm confused. I keep being told that everything is right and everything is wrong. Depending on who I talk to. Almost all of them tell me it's wrong to have your own opinions. They usually call you a special snowflake if you do that. I think that's supposed to be a bad thing so I don't wanna be one of those. They can't all be right unless everything is right and everything is wrong. But that can't be either because they won't let it.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

So many liberals wtf


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Aribeth said:


> So many liberals wtf


You want more conservatives or libertarians? lmao! :lol


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

My political views are so unpopular that the latest official numbers show only 6 other people in my county are registered to the same political party (California National Party).


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> You want more conservatives or libertarians? lmao! :lol


Obviously I'd prefer if everyone was exactly like me.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

aribeth said:


> obviously i'd prefer if everyone was exactly like me.


Ew, no!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

forgetmylife said:


>












>


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

@iAmCodeMonkey


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

@TheInvisibleHand

Why are you sticking your tongue out at me???


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> @TheInvisibleHand
> 
> Why are you sticking your tongue out at me???


You are trying too hard to be funny.


----------



## reese444 (Dec 28, 2016)

where's the option for neolib domestic policy and neocon foreign policy?


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I don't know where I fit in. I used to be a registered democrat but now I'm saving up to hopefully become a republican someday.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I guess liberal because I don't care what people do if it doesn't affect me. You be you is my motto.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Probably neither.

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexstone71 (Apr 29, 2017)

My mind is conservative and my heart is liberal


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm mildly conservative and mostly libertarian. I think both American parties are too inconsistent to be valid. They all swear by the constitution when it serves their purposes and wipe their asses with it when they need to in order to get at their enemies. 

If you ever want to see what a person really believes watch what they do and compare it to what they've said and done in the past. Most people are full of ****.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Most people are full of ****.


Yup!


----------



## Gurii (Jun 9, 2017)

I used to be as right wing as they come growing up, I was into Ron Paul and the freedom of the market. I hobo'd around the country for a few years. As I grew older, I started becoming more left. 
I think it was just hard times and seeing others going through the same thing that did it for me. I've seen old ladies choosing which catfood they thought 'tasted' better because they didn't have alot in social-security. Though they had paid into the system their entire lives, they were now worthless because they couldn't pay taxes anymore, and they were treated as such.

you have an obligation to your people. I don't mind paying higher taxes as long as the citizen next door has enough food, and has the healthcare they need for their conditions. 
If you'd drop the offense military spending, you'd be able to afford care for your citizens. The tax money is so misused its unreal. But everytime we start talking about our money being misused, another distraction like gay marriage or racial pops up in the media and nobody cares about the five or six million missing anymore.


----------



## LilMeRich (Jun 2, 2017)

Bang in the middle on nearly every issue, but a couple of very small political views push my minutely to the conservative side. I'm British so the traditional view of liberal & conservative may be different to other people posting here from elsewhere.


----------



## Clivy (Aug 13, 2017)

estse said:


> Well, liberal since I feel empathy and don't value my own greed over needs of the entire planet including all the life on it. It seems like a person can be well off already, and then they're offered more for themselves (and their family - yes, I understand people have family) by denying the more unfortunate the ability to better himself. A conservative will choose more for himself (and yes, his family) and say that the unfortunate is his own problem, even though by the conservative taking more the unfortunate loses the opportunity.
> 
> I don't understand how conservative people state that liberals are so much more intolerant when that intolerance seems to just be toward the conservative outspoken intolerance. Liberals are intolerant because they don't agree with intolerance?


 I can. Liberals tend to be people who are quite unreasonable, and are not for freedom of speech. They are too busy trying to make everyone ( and by everyone, I only mean minorities) happy, that they end up not looking at the consequences of their decisions.

Not to forget that they tend to stereotype people who don't agree with their political views, and only rely on their emotions to make decisions, rather than on logic and reasoning.

Though this obviously is not saying all liberals are like this, but most are. Either way calling all conservatives greedy is just plain out ignorant. 
And this is coming from someone who is politically central (I agree with both sides on certain issues).


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

one thing i noticed is that all the trolls on this forum lean liberal. havent seen a conservative troll yet, except maybe 1


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

mt moyt said:


> one thing i noticed is that all the trolls on this forum lean liberal. havent seen a conservative troll yet, except maybe 1


You're not looking very hard then.

I'm neither really. Just progressive, I guess.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Liberal.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Liberals think I'm Conservative. Conservatives think I'm Liberal. I'm a moderate.


----------



## dn2MG7AdEL (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm an independent.


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

:stuI took a test a while back on some general issues and it said I'm just left of center. I guess that's accurate. I'm not too into politics but I hold ideals belonging both to liberals and conservatives.


----------



## BrokeTech (Jun 1, 2017)

Welp...let's break it down like this:

Social issues: I'm one of those "SJWs" everyone seems to hate until they're asked why they have such a problem with people who care/what's wrong with caring about inequality and injustice...and then they fumble around, trying to come up with all kinds of fake distinctions so that they don't look like bigots (too late).

Morals, Values and Behavior: I'm 80-90% like a Christian conservative. Notable exceptions include the fact that I'll never be busted for cheating on my wife with prostitutes or molesting little kids, because _I_ mean it when I say "that's wrong" about something. (And for you Christians here, I'm just making fun of the politicians and church leaders.)

Freedom of Speech: You can say whatever you want, however repulsive. And people think that's anti-SJW, and usually it probably is. But I want to understand how everyone truly thinks. I don't want all this fake PC bullshiet to lull me into think everything is okay when it isn't, like it has done with some people. That doesn't mean I won't stop liking you or won't lose respect for you, though.

Voting: I don't vote, for multiple reasons. The electoral college is bullshiet, I don't ever want jury duty, and if I voted I'd vote for Democrats...who, in terms of the Presidential election, have no shot of ever winning the ******* state I live in, except for that one time when the President was from the tri-state area (which brings me back to "the electoral college is bullshiet").


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

I'm a progressive. I caucused for Bernie Sanders -- the first time I've ever caucused and the first time I ever strongly supported a candidate. It's almost always the lesser of two evils.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm done with giving any ****ing iota of a ****.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Very liberal. Registered democrat.


----------



## SSJB (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm in the middle lol.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I used to be very conservative until I was forced to witness the real world outside of home without having my strict, religious household influence my every decision. Now I'm on the other side of the spectrum. I thought back then that it was easy to blame most people for their own problems and while people are at fault for their personal issues a lot of times, there are others who just need additional assistance that they cannot get anywhere else. I used to have no tolerance for addicts for example. Until it happened to me and soon realized how it wasn't simple to get out of that hole as I had originally thought. That said, I think any side can come up with a solid, logical argument and I'll listen and process the opposing side's view just as long as they provide solid evidence for their leaning. I'm not one to change my views so easily though. And while I do find a lot of people siding with me to base their conclusions off of emotions and are gullible, I find an equal amount of right-wing folks to do the same so I don't want to hear any of that "moderates and left-wingers are so unreasonable" bs. I have mostly religious right-wing family members ramble on about Christian values dying out in a country promoting freedom of religion and it is just as painful to listen to lol.


----------



## MadnessVertigo (Sep 26, 2016)

I lean liberal on some issues and conservative on others. I think it's dumb to blindly go either/or on every single issue. People should think for themselves.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Can't say I'm either, but Progressives have a pretty good argument though.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

MadnessVertigo said:


> I lean liberal on some issues and conservative on others. I think it's dumb to blindly go either/or on every single issue. *People should think for themselves.*


Exactly!


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

socially I lean liberal, fiscally conservative


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Neither, I'm normalz


----------

